
Firefox Nightly Enables Support for FIDO U2F Security Keys - BenjiWiebe
https://www.yubico.com/2017/09/firefox-nightly-enables-support-fido-u2f-security-keys/
======
peatmoss
Can't wait to try this out. I wonder if it'll be like the current plugins, and
work with every site except Google?

Relatedly, in my experience the Pass password manager plus GPG keys stored on
Yubikey 4, plus gpg agent running as SSH agent is... very nice. It's a little
tricky to set up, but once you're there, it's fantastic.

~~~
hdhzy
I think yes although the article does not mention the API. And when it goes to
stable Google will probably revise their policies w.r.t. U2F in Firefox.

I can second the GPG yubi pass experience. Very, very nice.

------
atonse
This is tangential. Thanks to this article I downloaded Firefox Nightly.

And the first thing I did was try to find an adblock.

In the 10 minutes I looked for an ad blocker, I was shocked at how ugly the
web is when you don't have an ad blocker.

I seriously think ANY browser that wants to compete today needs native,
powerful, declarative ad blocking like Safari. Extensions won't do for
performance and battery life reasons.

~~~
ShinTakuya
The people who develop the sites you visit use as blockers. So it's natural
that they don't realise how atrocious their sites look without one.

